# introducing!.......



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

straight out of compton... i mean north carolina, all the way from Beeline Brittany's (Nolan Huffman)......................................

Bella!










boy Addie is gonna be pissed when she gets here lol!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice looking pup. Enjoy her!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Great looking pup LK.


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

good looking girl!!


----------

